# Just wondering



## paubin (Jun 6, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can find or have a list of different types of
yeasts, their characteristics and best usesfor different styles of
wines? I have used mostly moncharat,flor sherry or champagne in the
past and would like to expand and experiment. Thx


----------



## Dean (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.wyeastlab.com/ for liquid yeasts mostly for brewing beer, and some meads/wines

http://consumer.lallemand.com/danstar-lalvin/lalvin.html
will give you a complete list of Lalvin yeasts for winemaking, and finally,

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/strains.asp
has the best information on RedStar yeasts.

Enjoy, and don't get too bogged down on all this stuff. All that matters in the real end is taste and how you like it!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree Dean...but a good knowledge of the different strains of yeast and how they affect the wine you are making ultimately impacts the end result of how your wine will taste. Some gallon batch experiments have helped me tremendously in determining which strains to use for certain fruits/applications


----------



## paubin (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice to see ya back Waldo. Ive been doing the old trial and error for a
while now and was looking for a listing of some sort. Thx


----------



## Bill B (Jun 7, 2006)

The June=July issue of Winemaker Mag has some good articles about. 


Choosing the right yeast for your wine style


What the pros think when they think Yeast 


and more. Good read


Bill


----------



## smurfe (Jun 7, 2006)

As Bill stated, the Winemaker Mag for June/July has a great chart. I photocopied it and stuck it in with the rest of my equipment and paperwork. It is a fast and easy to read chart. I actually used it a while back when I mixed up my yeast packets to figure out which yeast went with which kit.


Smurfe


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 7, 2006)

AND you can get it on-line at http://www.winemakermag.com/feature/598.html


----------



## paubin (Jun 8, 2006)

Thx all. That chart is just what I was looking for. I am something of
an anal perfectionist and experimenting without alot of background
knowledge really goes against the grain for me.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 7, 2006)

I am more of a "Hmmmmmm, wonder what this will do" kind of guy


----------



## OldWino1 (Jul 8, 2006)

I also like to follow receipes but I can understand and admire Waldo's
lets see how this goes approche. He never sleeps well just a
little.He has mor time than most.


----------

